# Sheep ID?



## AbbeyRoad (Aug 12, 2013)

Saw these sheep for sale but owner doesn't know breed.

I was thinking Suffolk, but figured you all would know.  

Thanks!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Aug 13, 2013)

They do look Suffolk to me to!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 13, 2013)

Suffolk or Hampshire, to be honest I can't really tell the difference between the two breeds. They're both good meat sheep, though!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 13, 2013)

Suffolk. Hampshires tend to have wool on their heads


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 14, 2013)

Definitely Suffolk. Hampshires are like Southdowns in that they have wool on their heads and on their legs. Suffolk are completely naked on their heads and legs.

Here is a Hampshire...very wooly. Have a top knot and what show people call "shag" on the rear legs.





Here is a Suffolk...very bare. In the purest Suffolks, the short black wool extends past their ears/poll. You can tell when Suffolks have been crossed with other blackfaced breeds when they have a woolier head.





It does get confusing when you try to differentiate Hamps from Shrops or Oxfords, though, lol!

For example, a Shropshire:





And an Oxford:


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow.
Those Oxfords and Shrops look identical!
Must be the height that is the difference??


----------



## AbbeyRoad (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks!  I knew the board would know the answer.


----------

